
Ask HN: Other than crypto-mining, what are some other rewarded computations? - bkcreate
Most everyone has heard of cryptocurrency mining at this point, but what are some of the lesser known cases where you can put your computing power to work? I have heard vaguely about &quot;donating&quot; processing power to NASA for some kind of research but I don&#x27;t know many details.
======
bkcreate
Upon continuing to research some uses, I found this website :
[http://boinc.berkeley.edu/projects.php](http://boinc.berkeley.edu/projects.php)
. It allows you to donate computing time to various scientific projects from
around the world

